# 9mm 115 gr FMJ Winchester 100 rd box



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have 15 boxes (1500 rounds) of Winchester 115 gr FMJ ammo new in the box. Not sure what its worth make me a FAIR offer, need to pay some bills so I need it gone ASAP. PM if interested. Located near St George.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

sold


----------

